# Diablo 3



## grit (May 15, 2012)

Is out today, anyone going to pick it up?


----------



## debaser (May 15, 2012)

Would love it! I'm not paying  full wack though, Cheapest I can see is £32 from Amazon. I'm not a console gamer, jeeze.

Did enjoy the beta..  guess I'm waiting for the price to drop :*(


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2012)

Server error.

There's a shock.


----------



## grit (May 15, 2012)

debaser said:


> Would love it! I'm not paying full wack though, Cheapest I can see is £32 from Amazon. I'm not a console gamer, jeeze.
> 
> Did enjoy the beta.. guess I'm waiting for the price to drop :*(


 
Knowing blizzard you are going to be waiting a long fucking time


----------



## grit (May 15, 2012)

tommers said:


> Server error.
> 
> There's a shock.


 
Heh, its always the way. 

I've never played a Diablo game before (one of my dirty gamer secrets!), but it looks interesting. Does it have PvP?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 15, 2012)

im rolling my MBP back to snow leopard. The memory management gain should make Diablo viable...


----------



## debaser (May 15, 2012)

grit said:


> Knowing blizzard you are going to be waiting a long fucking time


 
Yeah I've just seen Starcraft II is still £27.


----------



## grit (May 15, 2012)

debaser said:


> Yeah I've just seen Starcraft II is still £27.


 
Yeah thats exactly what popped into my head when I read your post I'm afraid


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 16, 2012)

£45 is a bit steep


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2012)

£45!!!!

Ugh.  I hate it when they make a decent game completely annoying.  (the always on internet connection isn't helping either.)


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 16, 2012)

you can get it from game for 99p if you trade in 2 games, im trading in arkham city and forza 4 tomorrow, but saying that all the issues with the servers make me wonder if i should wait

i wont tho..


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 16, 2012)

grit said:


> Heh, its always the way.
> 
> I've never played a Diablo game before (one of my dirty gamer secrets!), but it looks interesting. Does it have PvP?


 

not yet but ive been told it will have via updates in the future.


----------



## Sunray (May 16, 2012)

Just started playing skyrim, will comeback when I'm done playing that. Friend says its a great game.


----------



## joevsimp (May 16, 2012)

pre-ordered the collectors edition for my gf, its her birthday today,

she is now a very happy  (and slightly bloodthirsty) bunny  

t'was a bit steep, but at least I'm not flogging it on ebay for £180, nearly triple what I paid


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2012)

You should flog it on eBay.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 17, 2012)

wtf & LOL at the same time

scary.....


----------



## grit (May 17, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> wtf & LOL at the same time
> 
> scary.....




He actually has some really good, heart felt videos on "real life" topics.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 18, 2012)

just got it for 99p in game via trade in, now 6 hours to go before i can play it


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2012)

Is it working yet?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 18, 2012)

im still at work, wont be installing it til at least 7


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 18, 2012)

apparently a friend of mine who is playing it sayhs its definitely more stable tho


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 18, 2012)

I recently restarted Skyrim.. but now I'm Diablo III'ing. I have RPG overload.

The whole always on DRM is SHITE though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 19, 2012)

So , played for a few hours last night and today. No errors or crashes at all. Blizzard have done the same thing as they did with Starcraft 2 , as it kept its mostly identical but polished it up . Playing as a wizard , it's great fun , frost lazers fired from your hands is nice. I'm away for the weekend which is nice cos I probably wouldn't leave my pc...

Not too sure bout the skill tree yet, but am at L10


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 21, 2012)

I never played the original Diablo, so this was a new experience for me. What I didn't get about it is the idea you complete the game, then you do it again and again at progressively harder difficulty levels. The other important thing is the digital download defaults to the US servers, so change yours to europe right away and restart the game - I have a load of US characters now and had to start again on euro so I can see my RealID friends. The other interesting thing is if you are ranged DPS you can hold shift to stay still whilst blasting stuff.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 21, 2012)

Also the dungeons are randomised every new game so that adds to the re-play ability


----------



## golightly (May 31, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> wtf & LOL at the same time
> 
> scary.....




When I first saw this video I thought the same thing.  I am now think that he makes some very cogent and valid points.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 3, 2012)

I like the game enough that I've actually stopped playing it.. until I have bought a new gaming PC that I might use for work occasionally... ahem


----------



## poului (Jun 5, 2012)

really getting into this now.


----------



## poului (Jun 6, 2012)

... when it works.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 7, 2012)

computers turning up next week... in a sense Diablo 3 has cost me £845


----------



## golightly (Jun 9, 2012)

This has got to have the worst dialogue I've heard in a game in a long time.  Diablo is such knob end.  I skip the cut scenes so they don't distract me from my frantic button-bashing.


----------



## Bingo (Jun 11, 2012)

so is the online shit fixed yet? wonder where I can get it cheapest as am skint at mo....


----------



## golightly (Jun 11, 2012)

The online stuff is ok has been ok recently but I don't know if all the problems have been ironed out yet.  The game is expensive for what it is.  Not one of my best purchases.


----------



## Bingo (Jun 11, 2012)

So are you still playing it then? Multiplayer sounds good... especially if playing with a mate


----------



## Private Storm (Jun 11, 2012)

A mate and I have been hammering this - great game. Had thought it was a bit crap on the 1st run through and hardly ever felt in "danger", but the harder levels add a near constant fear of being turned over by a random pack of mobs and require a good old think about tactics and skill selection.


----------



## Bingo (Jun 11, 2012)

Do you run across other players in game then?


----------



## golightly (Jun 12, 2012)

Bingo said:


> Do you run across other players in game then?


 
The multiplayer is a cooperative version of the single-player so you don't run across other players.


----------



## Bingo (Jun 12, 2012)

hmm not so good then..


----------



## golightly (Jun 12, 2012)

Bingo said:


> hmm not so good then..


 
It's not World of Warcraft.


----------



## Bingo (Jun 12, 2012)

clearly.


----------



## Private Storm (Jun 13, 2012)

You can choose to play with strangers/friends in groups up to four players.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 13, 2012)

golightly said:


> It's not World of Warcraft.


 
good


----------



## Cid (Jun 14, 2012)

Was £32 in massive Tesco... It's quite addictive, but really they've basically spent 12 years improving the graphics.


----------



## tommers (Jun 14, 2012)

And 'streamlining' so you can't pick skills any more.

And adding always on internet connections.

And fucking up their servers.


----------



## Bingo (Jun 23, 2012)

well I've taken the plunge.... gonna play online with a mate looking forward to it if I can ever finish upgrading xp


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 12, 2012)

Bump cos the iPad version is out soonish...


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 2, 2013)

Any further info on this? Good/Shit? Did they sort the server issue out?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 2, 2013)

Its now functioning as a game. It's enjoyable. I think the end game is designed as a Sisyphean trap for OCD sufferers (i.e. Blizzards business model)


----------



## Bingo (Mar 2, 2013)

bit of a let down for me...


----------

